# Converting Blood Ravens (Angelos, Diomedes



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Any advice?

For the Angelos shoulder-pad and left leg deco, which bitz are suitable? (Aquila wings, hook-thing) 

Also, how would you go about converting Captain Diomedes? Any space marine bitz besides the obvious Assault marine legs, chestpiece, and backpack?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

The shoulder pads are the only hard things to do, the rest is just normal really.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Any suggestions for how to do the shoulder pads? Also, which bitz would be useful for converting the leg/shoulder deco? (winged skull thingy)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

got any pictures? i may be able to help


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Diomedes was just a normal vanguard vet with a power axe. 

For my Gabriel angelos I used a master of the fleet with a different head, otherwise look for an aqulla shoulder pad


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Hm...

I can see how that might work, but I'm trying to convert models completely identical to the in-game ones, and would prefer not to use metal models at all.

Any suggestions for the aquilla shoulderpad? The commander set one isn't quite right... Left knee/lower leg decorations?

(And I'll try to get pictures of the relevant areas later.)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

As far as i know no shoulder pad with an actual aquilla on exists in plastic or metal, but i will keep looking


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's Angelos:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/thumb/b/be/Gabriel-Angelos.jpg/200px-Gabriel-Angelos.jpg


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought you were talking about them both from Dow 2 Chaos Rising.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh.

I meant DOW original's Angelos, and Captain Diomedes from CR...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

closest i would say is some from the deathcompany sprue 
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/blood-angels-death-company-bits-c-6_636_637.html?page=2&sort=20a.

as for knee pad you could look at the ravenwing bike badge and remove the sword
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/ravenwing-bike-badge-small-p-119.html


----------

